# Magic = Tanking.



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Ever since they beat the crap out of the Cavs, the Magic haven't scored 100 points in 5 games and they have lost 3 of their last 5 games. I know it is the end of the season and we are resting the starters, but the effort by this team has been beyond pathetic. They are showing me that they aren't ready for a championship run because if you take a look at the Lakers, Cavs and Celtics, they are still winning, finishing strong, showing effort, not losing to under .500 teams, etc. The Magic just pretty much sold it in after that Cavs game and the effort in April besides that game has been sad. What is truly mind blowing is the fact the Magic were in a dead heat race for that 2nd seed and yet they have acted, after the Cavs win, like they don't give a damn. It is disturbing to say the least.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah I dont get it either. Its the wrong time to be losing these kinds of game. But more importantly its the way they were losing them.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

the bad thing is that they are not even tanking properly...in a loss to Knicks starters played 40 minutes and for some reason tonight SVG was playing Turk who got hurt...it was obvious that we can't climb to 2nd spot anymore, why to play starters???


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Well they're doing a damn good job..

I think it boils down to the perimeter shooting IMO. Which has ended up hurting the spacing for Dwight inside, and just made things difficult for our whole offense. We've been saying it all year, that we he haven't looked the same since Jameer went down.

Rafer has been a good replacement to somewhat salvage the season, but it looks like we're not going to be a legit threat to a championship if we continue to play this brand of basketball.


----------

